# Ak47 by inner ordinance



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Any reviews or advice is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Long read but see what happens about 800 rds into review. Look at dates.

http://www.roundguysgunreviews.com/IO-Inc-AKM-247-Review.php


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Don't like the idea of having to bring a hammer. Sounds like I'll keep looking. Any brands recommend. thanks


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you planning to tacticool it or leave it stock w/ iron sights?

If anything, browse thru this site, http://www.akfiles.com/forums/index.php, and see what's up in the AK world. As usual, there are fanboys of certain makes, Arsenal comes to mind.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

The first and most important question, "What is your budget?"

I find that many of the AKs being put together in the US now a days are sh!t.
I won't bash any one builder because they all put out sh!t too often to not be very wary.
I do not recommend them unless you can lay hands on them and check them thoroughly for defects/problems, e.g. canted sights, sloppy triggers, ill fitting furniture, horrible finishes and etc.
And you need to do your homework and know what your looking at/for and what a good price is.
In the end, if it checks out and the price is right, buy it and shoot the sh!t out of it.


I would also recommend looking closely at good condition used AKs, and some new ones.
The new ones being the likes of Saiga, Vepr, Zastava and a few others which are pricey but very nice, e.g. KVar's or many of the beautiful toys listed on Atlantic Firearms. 
These are addicting as they're much like ARs now, LEGO firearms, build them up any way that fits your fancy.

As for the used AKs imported as sporting rifles, Russia, China, Hungary, Romania, Bulgaria, Poland, Czechoslovakia, Egypt and some others, are all highly esteemed if in good/great condition.
Once again, hands on and check them over good before buying.
They're AKs, if nothing is whacked it'll go bang every time for several more decades to come.

I've a few AK47s and some AK platform in other calibers, mostly Saiga.
This thread needs some gun pRon.

Saiga7.62x39

Before



After





Saiga.ver-21, .308 with modified Vepr furniture




Saiga-12g

Before



After about three different furniture configurations and paint jobs, back to basic black


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Not looking to tacticool.just a good dependable ak. Looking at used imports but yes condition is important from what I read. Thanks guys. Awesome mods chilli 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Personally, I'd wait to see if new prices drop back to "reasonable". I was shocked when I was on the Atlantic Firearms site and saw AK prices.
As for used, do your homework first, I've seen $1000 price tags on WASRs being put up for sale, maybe they would have accepted $500, IDK.

MAK 90 owner myself.


Saiga conversion I did, shouda kept it. Traded it for a Tikka 270 that kept denting my shoulder.


----------



## CaptnC (Aug 29, 2016)

Quick pic of mine...80% receiver that I did in the garage at my house!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If you're still looking, here's a crazy (to me) price. Maybe $ 270 in ammo?

http://www.armslist.com/posts/6142887/panama-city-florida-rifles-for-sale--romanian-wasr-ak-47


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks Kanaka. Little out of my price range but a good deal for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Just an example of "slightly" overpriced. :no: The ones that are in the normal $500-600 range don't last for more than a day or so. But when they start throwing extra mags in at $20 a pop, the price goes up.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I bought a Saiga sporter a few years ago for $300 and converted it, got maybe $500 into it, I've ran 4000+ rounds through it without a hiccup, (probably only cleaned it half a dozen times)


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Some of these prices are ridiculous. I think I paid $350 for a Yugo underfolder. If I was looking at almost $700, I probably wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Check our classic firearms.com


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

rock river arms


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> rock river arms


When did they start making AKs????????


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

kanaka said:


> When did they start making AKs????????


They make several variations of their LAR-47, 7.62x39.

https://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=558


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a AK, it's an AR shooting same round and uses AK mags.


----------

